# In Utero Baptism??



## Coram Deo (Jun 5, 2007)

I thoughts this to be hilarious and a joke, but apparently some really believe this..... Of course in this context it is meant to be funny....... I think those in utero baptisms will make a beautiful ceremony: the Reformed Paedobaptist “teaching elder” with both hands on Mommy’s big belly… 


Here is the Decree on Covenant Baptism:

Pape Blastus XVII, Vicar of Calvin on Earth, and His Holiness Most Excellent Reformer of the Reformed, decreeth:

WHEREAS, all ‘Reformed’ Calvinian and Lutheran pesky puppy sects believe that their infants, when duly wetted (but not wetting themselves, of course) are thereby made ‘covenant children’ and true Christians (though not yet believers) and

WHEREAS, all ‘Reformed’ Calvinian sects, like other Christians, believe that a child is truly a child from the moment of conception, and

WHEREAS there is already a handy abundance of water in utero,

THEREFORE, I decree that all ‘Reformed’ Paedopapists shall cease withholding this critical covenant blessing from their covenant children, and shall baptise them in utero as soon as conception (the existence of a covenant child) is beyond doubt.

Don’t deprive your covenant children any longer by drawing false lines in the sand and making your covenant child wait nine long months outside the Invisible Church, knocking on that uterine wall to get in and be included in the church!

I have decreed it.

Let it be so.


----------



## Coram Deo (Jun 5, 2007)

Man, No replies or people thinking it was aleast funny.....

I guess I have a poor sense of humor.....


----------



## reformedman (Jun 5, 2007)

oops sorry, wrong thread, see ya later.


----------



## B.J. (Jun 5, 2007)

Perhaps this is the answer to the Baptist criticism of the covenant sign changing. That is to say, usually Baptist try to argue the signifigance of the changing of the sign from circumcision to baptism, and how the Paedo view can not account for said change, at least not to a Baptists satisfaction. Well now we may have what we need. The sign has changed because you cant circumcise an infant in the womb, but you you can baptize it. Which shows why God changed the "sign."


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jun 5, 2007)

The en utero paedocommunion surgery was funnier. Things are typically more ironic when they engage the actual belief and show some ironic aspect to it. It just falls flat because it reads like a joke on a strawman version of the practice.


----------



## tellville (Jun 11, 2007)

I laughed...but I'm a Baptist


----------

